# Just another cheese ball - REC



## kadesma (Feb 18, 2006)

We were served this at a friends and I loved it..Of course I was a little iffy about using dried beef.It kind of turned me off, but after tasting, well, I was hooked.

2-8oz. pks. cream cheese
4-green onions sliced, both green and white parts
1-tea. accent
dash worcestershire
6-slices Hormel dried beef, diced
1-sm. pack of sliced almonds or any chopped nut you prefer.I use the almonds

Mix all ingredients well. Roll into a ball and then roll in almonds and chill..This also looks nice just rolled in finely chopped parsley..Serve with your favorite cracker..my kids like wheat thins.

enjoy,
kadesma


----------



## Billdolfski (Feb 22, 2006)

I always thought that cream cheese and dried beef went well together.  I make little apps out of just those two (remember to rinse the beef though).

Anyways, this is aptly called "Ginger's Cheeseball" for reasons I'm sure you can figure out.

1 lb. Velveeta, cubed or sliced
1 lb. Sharp Cheddar cheese, shredded
1 lb. Cream cheese
1/4 lb. Bleu cheese
(make sure they are all softened)
2 tsp. garlic powder
1/4 c. grated onion

Mix well, makes two large or four small cheeseballs.  Roll in crushed pecans (or almonds or whatever nut of your choice) or parsley (always good for guests that don't like nuts).


----------



## kadesma (Feb 22, 2006)

Bill,
thank you for sharing your cheeseball recipe. We will be giving it a try very soon.  Welcome to DC...I hope you enjoy it here, it's really a wonderful place.

kadesma


----------



## SierraCook (Feb 22, 2006)

kadesma, my family has made this recipe for years. It is one of our favorite appetizers. Our version is slightly different than yours. I agree it is great with wheat thins. 

*Cheese Ball*
 
2 – 8 oz. packages cream cheese, softened
1 jar dried beef
4 tablespoons mayonnaise
6 green onions
Walnuts, finely chopped


Mix all ingredients together except for nuts. Refrigerate mixture for two hours. Form into 2 balls. Roll in finely chopped nuts. Serve with crackers.


----------



## kadesma (Feb 23, 2006)

SierraCook said:
			
		

> kadesma, my family has made this recipe for years. It is one of our favorite appetizers. Our version is slightly different than yours. I agree it is great with wheat thins.
> 
> *Cheese Ball*
> 
> ...


SC,
I think I like your version better than mine..While I like mine it seemed like it needed something to me..Now I know that a little mayo is what I need..Thanks SC, I'm going to try adding mayo and using some walnuts.. Oh yes, made your Antipasto Pizza, it was the best..Cade and Ethan both ate 3 squares each 


kadesma


----------



## SierraCook (Feb 24, 2006)

What I like about this recipe is it's simplicity.  Most of the ingredients I usually have on hand.  It is a good recipe for that last minute appetizer.

PS, I am glad that your family like the pizza.  It is definitely a keeper!!


----------



## Angie (Jun 10, 2006)

I've been thinking about whipping up some cheese balls myself...my version goes something like this...and I never measure, just taste...

Cream cheese
Shredded cheddar
Worcestershire
Sherry
Chopped cashews
Onion powder
Garlic powder
A little milk
A little butter

Mix and cover and stick in the fridge!


----------



## kadesma (Jun 10, 2006)

Angie said:
			
		

> I've been thinking about whipping up some cheese balls myself...my version goes something like this...and I never measure, just taste...
> 
> Cream cheese
> Shredded cheddar
> ...


Angie, this looks yummy. Am in the process of making appys and dessert to take to my daughters tomorrow, dinner is at their home to initiate a new counter,bbq,sink, bar for the patio by the pool..So I have all the goodies here on hand and I'll give this a try..Thanks for sharing with us. Can hardly wait to get this mixed up.

kadesma


----------



## Angie (Jun 11, 2006)

I hope you enjoy it!  You know the rule...taste test to see if it is OK!  LOL!!!


----------



## kadesma (Jun 11, 2006)

Angie said:
			
		

> I hope you enjoy it! You know the rule...taste test to see if it is OK! LOL!!!


 I sure do know that rule. Now I have to make another one cuz I taste tested too much It's great Angie, thanks for sharing.

kadesma


----------



## Angie (Jun 11, 2006)

kadesma said:
			
		

> I sure do know that rule. Now I have to make another one cuz I taste tested too much It's great Angie, thanks for sharing.
> 
> kadesma


----------

